# Vaporshark & Flask Annoucement



## Gizmo (25/3/15)

The factory did not send me the rDNa models but the standard DNA models.

For those of you that pre-purchased it or have received it expecting an rDNA model please be aware that we will accept a full return and refund.

We are sorry about this. The factory messed me around!!!! I am furious as much as you are!


----------



## GadgetFreak (25/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> The factory did not send me the rDNa models but the standard DNA models.
> 
> For those of you that pre-purchased it or have received it expecting an rDNA model please be aware that we will accept a full return and refund.
> 
> We are sorry about this. The factory messed me around!!!! I am furious as much as you are!



Thanks @Gizmo I received mine today and I was a bit puzzled. However I see you now have it remarked as EVOLVE DNA 40.
Is this the same as I received today? The picture of the Vapor Shark does not match the one I have right now. Is this a new one that you are showing on your website? It looks like the original Vapor Shark?


----------

